# Please help identify



## Ling (Aug 15, 2017)

I found these mushroom last weekend.
Can anyone help identify? Any of them edible?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ling not good pics. Most of them are to far gone to ID from a photo. I could guess at them up that's what it would be. If looking for ID help photo the fresh mushrooms, take pic of caps, stems and gills... Even with all those, sometimes it's very hard to ID a mushroom from a picture. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Ling (Aug 15, 2017)

Ling said:


> I found these mushroom last weekend.
> Can anyone help identify? Any of them edible?


Thank you! 
I will take more clear pictures next time when I see some


----------



## Ling (Aug 15, 2017)

Are these ringless honey mushroom?
Seems they are growing out of ground instead of wood


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like Ringless Honeys to me. They're probably growing off buried wood or tree roots.


----------



## Ling (Aug 15, 2017)

Ling said:


> Thank you!
> I will take more clear pictures next time when I see some


I saw these huge mushroom again in Maryland. Took a few more pics. Hope someone can help to identify.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just taking a wild guess because these are too old. So, I'm thinking Panellus sortinus, Late Fall Oysters. If I am correct, when fresh these are edible, but too tough and pretty flavorless. Also they need slow, slow cooking because of their tough texture. I've tried these before and it wasn't worth taking my knife out of my pocket to cut them....


----------



## Ling (Aug 15, 2017)

jack said:


> I'm just taking a wild guess because these are too old. So, I'm thinking Panellus sortinus, Late Fall Oysters. If I am correct, when fresh these are edible, but too tough and pretty flavorless. Also they need slow, slow cooking because of their tough texture. I've tried these before and it wasn't worth taking my knife out of my pocket to cut them....


Thank you!


----------

